
Show HN: Customer Research – $12 ask 100 people a question then interview them - jaimemedicalbnb
https://scoops.io
======
ckle
I'm one of the co-founders of Scoops. Been shipping products for awhile, and
the problem is, most of the time nobody wants them. That's time & money down
the drain. Scoops was built to be an affordable way to validate some key
assumptions about your market early and fast.

You can use this research to see if people actually have the problem you're
trying to solve, or if your value proposition resonates with anyone at all.

1\. For $12, ask 100 people a question 2\. Then, once they answer, find out
whether there are demographic trends in how people answered. 3\. Armed with
that data, follow up with additional questions & even interview them to really
get to the bottom of your market assumptions.

To address the most commonly asked question: Right now when you ask a question
it goes to people of various genders, occupations, ages, and countries
(predominantly US) - we're working on audience targeting but aren't there yet.
However, most of the time people who want to target are biasing their data -
it's better to cast your net wide and see what fish swim in. You can read more
here. [https://blog.scoops.io/broad-is-
good-d701b485cdd8](https://blog.scoops.io/broad-is-good-d701b485cdd8)

Thanks in advance for any feedback/thoughts!

